# Adopt a Bijuu



## DeepThought (Jun 12, 2006)

So, I have really been looking foreward to learning more about the Biiju in the Naruto series.   I made up this little cast of Biiju from the legend.  Obviously, I kept 1 and 9 the same and imagined the others up on my own.  *(The legend of the Bijuu is fanmade.  Kishimoto is creating whatever beasts he wants)*

I GIVE PERMISSION! Feel free to use these in your sig or on a page or whatever.  It may be wise to copy and steal them, because I can't guarantee how long they will stay on my serverspace.  If you decide to adopt one, please leave your name in this thread.

 (X= the Biiju's number you want)

*"Gotta catch 'em all"* just like Akatsuki! :rezno


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 12, 2006)

Enjoy!


----------



## Therahedwig (Jun 12, 2006)

Ooh, if my signature weren't a bit full already I would definatly adopt a kyuubi or something.

They're great!

(Also I love the resemble of the weasle to itachi)


----------



## tank! (Jun 12, 2006)

OMG these are so cute  especially teh weasel.


----------



## Nekochan (Jun 12, 2006)

OMG, how many can you adopt. They are so cute. I want to adopt a shukaku. I will wait for your approval.


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 12, 2006)

What approval? go for it!  just copy the shortcut from under each pic and post it in the IMG code.  please, just link it back here!


----------



## Diz (Jun 12, 2006)

nice  i might adopt hachimata


----------



## az0r (Jun 12, 2006)

can i adopt kyubi and shukaku?


----------



## Nekochan (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you so much.


----------



## sven-da-man (Jun 12, 2006)

heh creative idea


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 12, 2006)

Hahaha, these are so cute. I like how you add tails to each Biiju. Especially Hachimata.


----------



## Danse (Jun 12, 2006)

awwwwwwww there so cute  i love them


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Jun 12, 2006)

i want shukaku!!

....should'nt hachibi that eight-headed snake???


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 12, 2006)

Could I adopt Kyuubi please?


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 12, 2006)

Orochi is a eight headed snake (dragon) hachimata means "eight-tails"
It can be a little confusing.  I could be wrong, since Kishimoto can do whatever he wants with the legend.


----------



## Onbu (Jun 12, 2006)

Soo cute! I'm gonna train me a Kyubi!
~Onbu


----------



## Chee (Jun 12, 2006)

OMGOSH! Their so cute!  Hope you don't mind me adopting one in my siggy!


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 12, 2006)

Which one do you want to adopt?  I ahve a feeling that # 4 will be the most popular (uh-huh)


----------



## Chee (Jun 12, 2006)

The Kyuubi. I love foxes.


----------



## SecretT (Jun 12, 2006)

There really great,I love them 

I'll take Shukaku,Hachimata and Kyuubi,if you don't mind


----------



## cheeze2889 (Jun 12, 2006)

i want to adopt the shakuku please, it looks the best!!


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 12, 2006)

Enjoy your Biiju buddies!


----------



## Xeir (Jun 12, 2006)

Gobi-Hoko ftw!


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 12, 2006)

He's one of my favorites.  He has five tails of the elements that, when wagged together, cause an earthquake.


----------



## Shuriken13 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hope you don't mind that I adopted Soko


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 12, 2006)

HAHA He's the funnniest looking one (plus, he's the only one looking to the right)


----------



## Syn (Jun 12, 2006)

Woot, ty for the awesome bijuu!


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 12, 2006)

First to adopt Raijuu... there's plenty more though!


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jun 12, 2006)

im probably not the first but the kyuubi  is..... too cool


----------



## Syn (Jun 12, 2006)

Linked the guy in my spolier tag


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 12, 2006)

Good Deal!


----------



## Aether (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll take one kyuubi btw  yup


----------



## Katarugi Fusima (Jun 12, 2006)

ok i love dogs (and kiba) so i think i'll take the gobi-hoko


----------



## Uzumaki Jiraiya (Jun 12, 2006)

8 Tails Please


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 12, 2006)

Hope you dont I took 4.. ^_^


----------



## vervex (Jun 12, 2006)

Ohhh they are so cute !!!
Rep for you ^^


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 12, 2006)

WOW! that's a record!  but do yourself a favor and line them up horizontally instead of vertically (to save forum space)


----------



## Raikage (Jun 12, 2006)

I wanna adopt Kyuubi and Shukaku these are awesome


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2006)

I would like a nekotama, Kyuubi, and shukaku


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 13, 2006)

That's the first Nekomata out the door!


----------



## Harlita (Jun 13, 2006)

KYUUBIIIII mine mine mine mine.


Ah Sank yooo!!


----------



## Kurosaki (Jun 13, 2006)

I would love to adopt the kyuubi and the raiju...please and thank you


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 13, 2006)

i want to adopt a kyuubi please


----------



## furious styles (Jun 13, 2006)

I need that chickensnake thing...something about it is just....awesome.


----------



## Faye Valentine (Jun 13, 2006)

Ah, they are awesome!

I want to take care of cutie hachibi of course 


Thank you for this! <3


----------



## Yasha (Jun 13, 2006)

They are awesome, especially Shukaku, Houkou and Isonade.


----------



## CrazedNinja (Jun 13, 2006)

I'll take Shukaku and Isonade, they're awesome.


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 13, 2006)

Awesome!  Everybody is doing a great job on adoption.  Soon my baby Biiju will rise up and overthrow the forum! MWAH HA ha ha... er... I mean soon they will give big hugs to everybody?


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm getting Raiju, Shukaku and Kyuubi.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jun 13, 2006)

Great job 

I got Kyuubi in my sig now


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 13, 2006)

I find it fun to switch out which Biiju I use in my sig.  (Since I run the place, I don't see it as neglegence)


----------



## ~TR~ (Jun 13, 2006)

I took the gobi-hoko, looks really cute


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 13, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> Awesome! Everybody is doing a great job on adoption. Soon my baby Biiju will rise up and overthrow the forum! MWAH HA ha ha... er... I mean soon they will give big hugs to everybody?


 I'll help ya !

...Adopting Isonade and Hachimata...


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2006)

i'll adopt a ninbi and a shukaku


----------



## Nikky (Jun 13, 2006)

Ill adopt Kyuubi! Hes so adorable!


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 13, 2006)

dude these things are awesome reps for you


----------



## Iruka-kun (Jun 13, 2006)

these ae so cute  can I adopt Gobi-Hoko?


----------



## konaauzumaki7 (Jun 13, 2006)

*I adopted a shukaku*

I adopted a shukaku and did everything in the directions.


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice job!

I was thinking... If I get some time. I might try animating a couple of these.


----------



## Iruka-kun (Jun 14, 2006)

that would be sweet


----------



## Fysh (Jun 14, 2006)

I can't decide I can't decide!  Gobi or rokubi?  I'm too irresponsible to have more than one pet.


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 14, 2006)

maybe in a couple weeks There will be a Biiju2.0 upgrade...


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jun 14, 2006)

Really cool idea. Guess I'll adopt too if it pleases you.

Shukaku, Nekomata and Hachimata for me please


----------



## Vile.47 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm taking the Isonade!


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Jun 14, 2006)

your love for bijuu has gone like rome...


----------



## konaauzumaki7 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Would it be okay if I added a shukaku to my MySpace?*

Would it be okay with you if I added a shukaku on my MySpace (I'll follow the directions correctly)?


----------



## Kayo (Jun 14, 2006)

Haha Kyubi and Rokubi looks so badass


----------



## Kaku (Jun 14, 2006)

well i wanted shichibi no kaku and is a badger. but there is the bat.


----------



## Bya Bya (Jun 14, 2006)

I like Nekomata <3


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 14, 2006)

konaauzumaki7 said:
			
		

> Would it be okay with you if I added a shukaku on my MySpace (I'll follow the directions correctly)?


Go for it!  My art is meant to be enjoyed.



			
				Kaku said:
			
		

> well i wanted shichibi no kaku and is a badger. but there is the bat.



Yeah, Shichibi could have been a Badger, a Bat, or a phoenix.
The phoneix was referenced from another legend and "clay badger is"  is practically the same thing as Shukaku(sand raccoon)
I decided to go with the bat.  Since it flies and is a little more "evil"


----------



## Emiri (Jun 14, 2006)

they are soooo cute! clever idea!


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 14, 2006)

could i adopt gobi..please


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 14, 2006)

Of course!


----------



## Dragonic_Ninja (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll take Hachimata and Kyubi ^_^


----------



## Cipher (Jun 14, 2006)

What an awsome idea!  I'd like to adopt a Gobi.  ^^


----------



## konaauzumaki7 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Uhh, I also adopted a kyubi...*

I also adopted a kyubi, it it's okay with you (it's in the spoiler in my signature with my shukaku).


----------



## Deviant (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm getting the Shark!


----------



## kewlmyc (Jun 15, 2006)

I'll take Kyuubi, Raiju, and Soko.


----------



## w00t64 (Jun 15, 2006)

Im definatly getting Nekomata XD


----------



## Kurosaki (Jun 15, 2006)

This is to say a big thank you for my cute little biiju.
They are so cute and sweet
I love them to pieces.


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 15, 2006)

.....


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2006)

Very nice  Unfortuantely I don't have room in my sig but I shall give you major props.


----------



## Chiru (Jun 15, 2006)

The Nekomata and Hoko are the best. ^^


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 15, 2006)

^^Thanks for the props!

^Hoko is one of my favs too


----------



## monkey~prince (Jun 16, 2006)

i just adopted nekomata and the weasel. they're ubercute


----------



## rizahatake (Jun 16, 2006)

They are so cute! I like Hoko and Kyubi.


----------



## jirochimaru (Jun 17, 2006)

I like gobi-hoko. maybe i'd draw a meaner (but sill cute) version. a bulldog perhaps? or an akita?


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Jun 17, 2006)

those are really cute.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh yesh, I am adopting Ichibi no Shukaku, Rokubi no Raiju, and Kyuubi no Youko please, thank you very much.


----------



## theender1987 (Jun 18, 2006)

Just adopted Gobi & Kyubi


----------



## Snake-Eyes (Jun 18, 2006)

i want a ninbi , that purple cat, and the chicken!  Lol, the chicken is funny.


----------



## Angel of LoL (Jun 18, 2006)

Who made these?  did you make em deep?  if not do you know who did?


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 18, 2006)

I totally made them with my blood sweat and pixels!


----------



## Chibi Haku (Jun 19, 2006)

I want to adopt the Ichibi! He's cute!


----------



## amas-emasiK (Jun 19, 2006)

Damn, these are awesome. I got Shukaku.


----------



## Miso (Jun 19, 2006)

For starters I adopt Raiju.


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 19, 2006)

For starters? Nice!


----------



## RamenLover (Jun 19, 2006)

Great Idea!! I love Kyubi


----------



## Shiftless Kunoichi (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll adopt the Raiju!
These things are totally siggalicious.  You so own! XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 20, 2006)

Um..wouldn't it be Nibi instead of Ninbi (human tails)?


----------



## Shambler (Jun 20, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Um..wouldn't it be Nibi instead of Ninbi (human tails)?



Yea I think I think it should be Nibi too... but I'm still gonna take it!  

Oh and reps to Deep.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jun 20, 2006)

Hoko came out really nice. But I'm going to adopt Shukaku soon


----------



## SixPartFugue (Jun 20, 2006)

Hoko, woot  Thank you.


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 20, 2006)

Whoop looks like I made a mistake.  I'll probably change Ninbi to Nibi tonight.


----------



## uchiha11223 (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Aman (Jun 20, 2006)

Yonbi, Sanbi, and Makumori are my favs. 

Awesome job. Reps.


----------



## Hissatsu (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm adopting Shukaku


----------



## Tabris (Jun 21, 2006)

Awwww. Chibified Bijuu! Too bad my Siggy is full...


----------



## Uchiha Hiroto (Jun 21, 2006)

...not bad, but whats with the chicken biju?


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 22, 2006)

*shrug* I don't know, the description said a half chicken and half snake with four tails.  That's what I drew.  GO figure.
(he's kinda cute...)


----------



## NaRuTo-HiNaTa (Jun 22, 2006)

ok ya know what I LOVE NARUTO AS A FOX DEMON!! lol he is sooo much hotter! omg.. did u know Naruto's voice is played by a girl?!?! cept when in Kyuubi state then its played by a guy... wait what r we suppose to b talking bout
???


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, check out the first post and you might get an idea...


----------



## Shambler (Jun 22, 2006)

Ugh I'm going to have to abandon my Ninbi 'cos I really don't like the look of the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Two-tailed jinchuuriki in chapter 312.


 She looks like she should be in X-men or something.  

Oh well, looks like its snake-chicken time! W00t!


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 22, 2006)

Funny, I changed to Nibi to celebrate the new Jinchuriki
(I just like new characters and new jinchuuriki  In general)


----------



## pandalene (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi

All the Biiji so cute! I just adopt the Gobi- Hoko


----------



## d0rk (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm adopting a neko...is it ok?


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 23, 2006)

wow i want to adopt one i want hachibi


----------



## Chip-N-dip (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey, the biju are based on japanese mythological creatures.  for advanced discription.
(It goes to wikipedia)

PS: Rokubi Please ^.^ I'm making a naruto animation that features the container of the Rokubi. (Click second Spoiler for more)

WOOT! First Post


----------



## BurningSoul (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh woow... thanx... I will adopt chibi Shukaku


----------



## ramseyT (Jun 24, 2006)

ramsey troxel adopted one...thats me for all you retards


----------



## Jimnast (Jun 24, 2006)

The RAIJUU IS MINE! MWUAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Renegade (Jun 24, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> So, I have really been looking foreward to learning more about the Biiju in the Naruto series.   I made up this little cast of Biiju from the legend.  Obviously, I kept 1 and 9 the same and imagined the others up on my own.
> 
> I GIVE PERMISSION! Feel free to use these in your sig or on a page or whatever.  It may be wise to copy and steal them, because I can't guarantee how long they will stay on my serverspace.  If you decide to adopt one, please leave your name in this thread.
> 
> ...


ur sanbi is inaccurate. it's suppose to have three dorsol fins. a dorsol fin is the thing on top of the shark, not the tail part. and the Yonbi is suppose to be like a cockatrice, a half turkey, half dragon. that just looks like a turkey with tentacles.


----------



## Jimnast (Jun 24, 2006)

I stole the fish dude and the kyuubi dude aswell.


----------



## Renegade (Jun 24, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> Enjoy!


the name of the hachimata is hachibi, and kyuubi no yoko is a kitsune.


----------



## tobiwan (Jun 24, 2006)

l'll take ninbi-nekomata and kyubi no yoko to go please.  Do you cash or credit card?.


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 24, 2006)

Renegade78 said:
			
		

> ur sanbi is inaccurate. it's suppose to have three dorsol fins. a dorsol fin is the thing on top of the shark, not the tail part. and the Yonbi is suppose to be like a cockatrice, a half turkey, half dragon. that just looks like a turkey with tentacles.




*Wikipedia entry:*

Sanbi ("Three Tails")
Name: Sanbi (三尾, "Three Tails") 
Creature type: Unknown, possibly a Isonade (*Three-tailed shark*) 
Jinchūriki: Unknown (Speculated to be Kisame) 
He is supposed to have 2 extra dorsal fins along with three tails.


Yonbi ("Four Tails")
Name: Yonbi (四尾, "Four Tails") 
Creature type: Unknown, possibly a Sokō (a four-tailed venomous mix of a *rooster and a reptile*, highly resembles a cockatrice) 
Jinchūriki: *Unknown *
Chicken=funny

Hachimata means eight tailed dragon so I just went with that.
Kyūbi no Yōko means "nine tailed demon fox" which is just as good.


----------



## Renegade (Jun 24, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> *Wikipedia entry:*
> 
> Sanbi ("Three Tails")
> Name: Sanbi (三尾, "Three Tails")
> ...


well i only mentioned the last thing with hachimata and kyuubi because u seemed to have 2 peices of info for every bijuu; their name, and what they are, but u didn't do that for hachibi and kyuubi. for the snake u just wrote wut it was, which is a hachimata, although since u made a snake it should be an Orochi, but that's a different story. it's name is Hachibi which u seemed to not inlude. for kyuubi, u showed it's name which is Kyuubi no yoko, but u missed wut it actually was, which is a kitsune (fox). and for the sanbi (three tailed shark) it's true that it is a three tailed shark, but by three tails they mean dorsol fins, which are the things on *top* of the shark. check this link out for that: . and the four tailed yonbi should resemble a cockatrice, which is a half rooster, half dragon, looking something like this, except with four tails instead of one:


----------



## Wii-gina (Jun 24, 2006)

im gon 2 adopt 3


----------



## Procyon (Jun 25, 2006)

I think I am in love with the four-tailed bijuu.


----------



## derek151 (Jun 25, 2006)

OOOOOH can I have one?
I wanna adopt 1


----------



## WDT (Jun 25, 2006)

nyaaaah so sweet! ^^ I don't know which to choose...I'll adopt them all!


----------



## SilentDream (Jun 25, 2006)

Amazing... I will adopt Raiju I guess, he's my favorite Bijuu =]


----------



## Uchiha Kat (Jun 25, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!i want Hoko!!!Thank you!!


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 25, 2006)

Enjoy everyone.

As far as my accuracy is concerned, let's just call it artistic liscense.


----------



## Shadow_Step (Jun 25, 2006)

I'll adopt Kyybi and Nekomata

So Thanks


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jun 25, 2006)

Shukaku is mine!


----------



## escamoh (Jun 26, 2006)

This is sooo cool!!

Can I get the Kyuubi, Shukaku, and Isonade plz?


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm adopting a Shukaku and Kyuubi.  Yay


----------



## shady0008 (Jun 26, 2006)

what is the point of this thread??/


----------



## Kyuubi_Demon (Jun 26, 2006)

They're all so cute, but I settled for Kyubi and Hoko. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2006)

shady0008 said:
			
		

> what is the point of this thread??/



Wow, what a stupid post. The point is too adopt a cute little bijuu in your sig. and to post which one you adopted so the artist knows which one you took.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 26, 2006)

LMFAO!!!  this thread is Ultra cute. I wanna adopt kYuubi and Hoko please >_


----------



## DeepThought (Jun 27, 2006)

Go for it!


----------



## Mesah (Jun 27, 2006)

Hehe, Hoko ftw. I humbly thank you for making this thread.


----------



## halohat (Jun 27, 2006)

those are tight


----------



## demon kyuubi (Jun 27, 2006)

can i adopt sanbi kyubi and hachimata


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jun 28, 2006)

can i adopt a hachimata?


----------



## Kuro Kurayami (Jun 29, 2006)

*yay!!*

Finally, a picture to use for my characters bijuu, Houkou!! Yes, he was imbued with him, and now he can control darkness and natural disasters. HOUKOU IS MINE, AND I WILL USE SHADOW GATE TACTICALLY TO CUT YOUR HEAD OFF AND PUT IT IN LIMBO!!!!!!!!! Just kidding


----------



## Nihongofreak (Jun 29, 2006)

im gonna adopt gobi
dogs ftw


----------



## Byxa (Jun 29, 2006)

Can i please abopt Yondi?


----------



## Inarigo (Jun 29, 2006)

Can I adopt a Kyubi?


----------



## Kuro Kurayami (Jun 30, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> Enjoy everyone.
> 
> As far as my accuracy is concerned, let's just call it artistic liscense.


Heck, I can live with that


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow, those are really cute


----------



## Nsakura_hatakeU (Jun 30, 2006)

COOL! =D ...

i can't upload anymore images for my sig tho


----------



## kyubi256 (Jun 30, 2006)

I took three. Thanks a lot for them matie


----------



## homer simpson (Jul 1, 2006)

i would like to adopt one


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice, these are becoming quite popular. I'll be adopting a Kyubi.


----------



## hannyominn (Jul 2, 2006)

These Biiju thingys are cool! Thank you, I'm going to adopt Gobi-Hoko. Aww, Cute!


----------



## Tokokage (Jul 2, 2006)

Wouldn't adopting a Biiju make you a jinchuriki? Anyways I already took the liberty of adopting a few, they're really cool.


----------



## Moses (Jul 3, 2006)

Ill use one


----------



## Deviant (Jul 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Should Nibi be updated due to the latest chapter?


----------



## Space (Jul 3, 2006)

I stole them all! They are really cute  
Thank you very much!


----------



## TheYellowFlash (Jul 3, 2006)

Very nice. I'd say the 5-tails is the coolest, can't wait for it to make it's manga debut (hopefully it will)

BTW: isnt the 7-tails a badger?


----------



## Jun'ichi (Jul 4, 2006)

The bat rules all...^_^


----------



## chubby (Jul 4, 2006)

wait...isonade isnt a chakra absorber, he needs he side kick samehada to do that for him, you should put samhehada in the tank with isonade, he could be a tiny goldfish or something


----------



## Xeir (Jul 4, 2006)

Vile.47 said:
			
		

> Should Nibi be updated due to the latest chapter?


Please!

I personally am kinda dissapointed that it looks like a Sai jitsu


----------



## Nyanto (Jul 4, 2006)

stealing the Nibi Nekomata <3 lovely bijuu!


----------



## dalazshinboi (Jul 5, 2006)

Finally making a Sig ... and guess what?
i'm adding 3 of these to it =D


----------



## angelofdeath291 (Jul 5, 2006)

can i get the gobi


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 5, 2006)

Go for it!


----------



## Mayyo (Jul 6, 2006)

shyts hot dude


----------



## Serp (Jul 7, 2006)

hey shouldn't they shichibi (7 tails) be a bagder acording to my reasearch


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah... according to YOUR research.  Many of the Biiju have alternate possibilities.  Since they haven't been shown in Naruto yet, I can draw whatever I want.


----------



## Xeir (Jul 8, 2006)

According to my research Nibi should be art jitsu'y lookin.

<3


----------



## Heldensheld (Jul 8, 2006)

Awwww, Naruto should take them and make them into toys!


----------



## Specula (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry to poop your party, but the Hachibi is not an Orochi, it is Hachibi no Hachimata, aka the eight tailed dragon. Orochi also has eight heads as well as tails. I wouldn't mind adopting the Hachibi no Hachimata, but not the Orochi. I am also 95% certain that the Shodaime Hokage was the container for the Hachimata, as that would explain his necklace having control over the other Biju, because Hachimata was seen as the peacekeeper of the nine demon lords. It would also explain his power of Mokuton jutsus, as Hachibi's primary element was wood. Shout at me all you want, but the Hachibi =/= Orochi. Hachibi = Hachimata. Later!

BTW, We're not sure of the type of animal that the Shichibi was. Shichibi was narrowed down to three: Makumori, Kaku or the Suzaku. IE, the bat, the badger and the phoenix respectively. All of them fit the description required for the Shichibi. 

Apart from that, I like them They're cute.


----------



## d3vlabs (Jul 10, 2006)

im take that WTF one, soko. thank you

nvm


----------



## Serp (Jul 11, 2006)

okay i didn't mean it rudely no need to bit my head off


----------



## Michi (Jul 11, 2006)

OMG! they r sooo cute!!! thankies!!! ^^ btw, how do u link it back to this page? i really am a loosur >.<


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm gonigto use Kyubi for my sig. im also goingto use it for my fourm sig too. is that ok?


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 11, 2006)

No problem! Go for it!


----------



## Orochimaru's Apprentice (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll adopt Shukaku and Hachimata


----------



## Akatsuki_Dei (Jul 12, 2006)

ill adopt a Shukaku, Raiju and Kyubi =]


----------



## narutobarrage (Jul 12, 2006)

im adopting hoko and kyuubi


----------



## Specula (Jul 13, 2006)

OH, and the WTF next to Soko I take it means you don't know it's specialty? If not, Soko is a cockatrice, and is also the king of poisons. Later!


----------



## FlameFox100 (Jul 14, 2006)

can i have gobi-hoko hes totally awsome! and can i join 2


----------



## Mansewerz (Jul 15, 2006)

o, dude, awesome, i'm adopting kyubi and raijuu, since kyubi is fire, raijuu is lightning, and lightning and fire are linked.


----------



## Raikage (inactive) (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll adopt raiju, thanks


----------



## Gaara's Aprentice (Jul 16, 2006)

If I can I'll adopt the Shukaku!


----------



## Wolfiregirl13 (Jul 16, 2006)

AWWW I LOVE IT!!! THERE'S A BAT DEMON?!?!?! It matches with my STORY.........o_o........................okay then wow. Um. Conicidence..O_O...........okie that I want Makumori-Shichibi!!!! 

Also Kyubi no Yoko, Shukaku and Hachimata!!! =DDDDDDD!!!


----------



## narusakuluv (Jul 17, 2006)

they all look so cute!! can i adopt the kyuubi?


----------



## Half Empty (Jul 17, 2006)

i adopt the tanuki and demon fox


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Jul 18, 2006)

I love them all. Wish I could adopt them all. For now, I will adopt Shukaku, Hoko, and Kyubi. Thank you for these!


----------



## Inactive Kisame 2 (Jul 18, 2006)

Shark bijuu is great!


----------



## narutofan97 (Jul 18, 2006)

they are cute i would like a kyubi.and how do i put it in my sig?


----------



## Austeria (Jul 22, 2006)

I'll adopt Rokubi and Hachimata  thanx!


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Jul 22, 2006)

i would love to adopt gobi please and thank you!!!!


----------



## PainKiller (Jul 23, 2006)

All of them look great..but I'll adopt Gobi.  Thx.


----------



## Angelus (Jul 26, 2006)

This is so cool, I'm gonna adopt Soko and Hoko. It's about time that some evil chicken with tentacles rules the narutoverse ^^

thx man!


----------



## ANBU Hatake Kakashi (Jul 26, 2006)

Kool, awesome, I'm taking kYuBI HE OWNS*

Thanks


----------



## Mek Blaze (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll take Kyubi. It'll be the end of Konoha, hehe.


----------



## Master of the Sharingan (Jul 27, 2006)

Can I have a Soko and Shukaku?


----------



## Jenna Berry (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm stealing the Gobi
Hope you don't mind


----------



## RupertGriffin (Jul 29, 2006)

sanbi should be a turtle...

can I have the doggy and the cute little racoon?


----------



## Naruto514 (Jul 29, 2006)

cuteness is the key


----------



## Superb Herb (Jul 30, 2006)

i copy and paste em but they dont show up on my sig


----------



## Superb Herb (Jul 30, 2006)

does anyone know what im doing wrong


----------



## Superb Herb (Jul 30, 2006)

nvm I figured it out
but how i get them to go next to each other


----------



## Superb Herb (Jul 30, 2006)

nvm got that too thanks for the biju


----------



## n.uzumaki (Aug 1, 2006)

Thank you dattebayo!


----------



## Kuroneko-chan (Aug 3, 2006)

Jeje, got myself a kyubi, but they are all so cute, maybe Ill end up with lots of them, jeje..


----------



## Lilli (Aug 3, 2006)

awww they're SO cute! ^_^


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 3, 2006)

It would be awesome if made  ones of the summons like gambunta, manda, emma, ect... But they look awesome. Ill think about if i want one


----------



## Gaara^ (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey how do i adopt a bijuu? I wan the Ichibi - Shukaku !!


----------



## Kuroneko-chan (Aug 3, 2006)

Gaara^ said:
			
		

> Hey how do i adopt a bijuu? I wan the Ichibi - Shukaku !!



adding the code to your signature...


----------



## Shikamaru3909 (Aug 4, 2006)

hey dude i cant get it to work but that gaara killed my cat can u pm me the url er sumthin plz? its so funny


----------



## itachi92 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll take Kyuubi, gobi, and Hachi mata


----------



## animelover (Aug 6, 2006)

I just want the dog. thanks you  I'm so happy


----------



## Kiba_Kun (Aug 6, 2006)

may i have Nibi?


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 8, 2006)

Id like to adopt a shukaku


----------



## iloveramen123 (Aug 8, 2006)

*KAWAII!*

uhhhh what does kawai mean? i read it somewhere and ppl use it to describe if somethings awesome or cute and stuff sooo like wat's the exact translation?

oops offtopic! sry! nice work tho!

lol


----------



## Chakra Cyclone (Aug 9, 2006)

The Hoko is awesome


----------



## Stealth (Aug 12, 2006)

Do the pictures get updated according to the manga? Ninbi and Sanbi were already revealed...


----------



## Shippo (Aug 12, 2006)

I want to adopt a Kyubi No Yoko Thanks


----------



## Huh? (Aug 13, 2006)

yonbi-soko looks hillarious!!! i gotta have it.


----------



## Shuji (Aug 13, 2006)

idk if the link is broken but i cant get there


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Aug 13, 2006)

*Very Creative!*

Lol, my sig needs something to make it cooler. I think I might take Shukaku.

Very creative! Out of curiosity, did you make these in Flash? You may have to teach me to draw like you can. I can code things pretty well in Flash. I can also animate pretty well, but I can't draw to save my life.


----------



## Kagekage (Aug 13, 2006)

Now the power of all 9 biju belongs to me!

But the chicken ones kinda creepy...


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 13, 2006)

I'd like the Kyuubi and Gobi-Hoko =3
So cute!

EDIT:I'll just steal them and put them in my sig ^^,linking to the page of course!


----------



## Colest (Aug 14, 2006)

Awww, I wanna adopt the Lightning Ferret  but since my sig was made before they made the strict changes (I.E. I have 4 more pics then I should in it SHHH!!!!) I can't fit it in. BTW if you've been reading the manga, the 2nd one is right, the 3rd and 4th are not (they just announced them).


----------



## Dark resangan (Aug 14, 2006)

i got boki ok?


----------



## MRMUNCHIEZ (Aug 14, 2006)

The chicken owns, I'm stealing it


----------



## Aqua_Warrior (Aug 14, 2006)

I adopted the Isonade... i'll link to it.... later.


----------



## alexaxel (Aug 18, 2006)

the link doesnt work for me


----------



## baldragnarok16 (Aug 19, 2006)

I want to adopt a Shukaku and the dog...but the link doesn't work.  I'm copying the link right under the picture into my profile and the URL link but it's not working.  What am I doing wrong???


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 19, 2006)

Are you using the IMG code?


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 19, 2006)

dude, i like wat u did, its great, but i think u might want to also change isonade to the turtle, or add the sanbi turtle to the mix


----------



## baldragnarok16 (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry, but what's an IMG code...I'm a newbie and no next to nothing about this kind of stuff....


----------



## baldragnarok16 (Aug 19, 2006)

Nevermind I got it!!


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 20, 2006)

UPDATE!

Due to popular demand, I've updated the Biiju with a "Manga accurate" version of Sanbi who is apparently a Genbu (weird turtle)



Look forward to a Nibi as soon as I get some more motivation.


----------



## Zeig (Aug 20, 2006)

Awesome mate! Looks cool! Can i use him?


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2006)

Awesome, Sanbi looks freakin awesome! Most adopt!


----------



## Mek Blaze (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice man I got tired of my Kyubi a long time ago.


----------



## kennybpk (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm going to use the elemental canine one ok?


----------



## QuoNina (Aug 20, 2006)

Great work! Thanks for the update. I like both of your original version and the realistic version. ;D

Just wondering could it be possible that the Sanbi only has two forelegs? (see Chapter 318) We know it's a huge and stupid creature, right?


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 20, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> UPDATE!
> 
> Due to popular demand, I've updated the Biiju with a "Manga accurate" version of Sanbi who is apparently a Genbu (weird turtle)
> 
> ...


OMFG so cute and at the same time so not XD!!! You should redo them all once they appear if at all... So you need to redo the Nibi as wel...


----------



## Pupmon 5.0 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hello, my name is Pupmon 5.0 and I adopted the bat Biiju. Thank you.


----------



## Barinax (Aug 20, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> UPDATE!
> 
> Due to popular demand, I've updated the Biiju with a "Manga accurate" version of Sanbi who is apparently a Genbu (weird turtle)
> 
> ...


/motivation 

I LOVE IT!!! 

It's so... strangely cute... and weirdly cuddly


----------



## Aether (Aug 20, 2006)

Very nice good job on it


----------



## alexaxel (Aug 20, 2006)

whats an IMG code?


----------



## Zia-Chan (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm going to take the Sanbi thank you


----------



## Michi (Aug 20, 2006)

@alexaxel: IMG code is a html that lets you put an image in


----------



## alexaxel (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks although im still confused


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 21, 2006)

When composing a post (or message, or signature) press the little button that looks like:

Then enter in the url (address)of the picture


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Aug 21, 2006)

The new Sanbi Genbu looks awesome! I am looking forward to the manga-based Nibi.


----------



## az0r (Aug 21, 2006)

Great work on them
when they appear in the manga are u gonna redo them manga based


----------



## alexaxel (Aug 21, 2006)

now i understand but the link wont work for me


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 21, 2006)

for the New Sanbi-Genbu:


or for the others:



And so on.
they should work


----------



## alexaxel (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks a lot


----------



## alexaxel (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## alexaxel (Aug 21, 2006)

cool it works


----------



## alexaxel (Aug 21, 2006)

how do you keep it on without redoing the url every time?


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 21, 2006)

OK...
You need to enter your Control panel labeled "User CP"
and then find the edit signature option.
Essentially, your signature is the line of code ran at the bottom of all your posts.
Try not to put too much stuff in there.. because it can annoy people if it gets too big.


----------



## alexaxel (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks and im adopting the sanbi and shukaku please


----------



## Master of the Sharingan (Aug 22, 2006)

I want the turtle Sanbi!


----------



## Kole (Aug 22, 2006)

Pictures are great and cute~!

Only one minor mistake, Two Tails is Nibi, not Ninbi.


----------



## Raiju (Aug 22, 2006)

I want the Gobi*hugs*


----------



## 10tailedphoenix (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks, they're pretty cool.


----------



## hatake404 (Aug 23, 2006)

I Adopted one


----------



## Dave (Aug 24, 2006)

i adopted one also!! click my last spoiler button to see it!!


----------



## ramnramn (Aug 25, 2006)

i love em i adopted one, just a question, why are there two three tails?


----------



## Therahedwig (Aug 25, 2006)

ramnramn said:
			
		

> i love em i adopted one, just a question, why are there two three tails?


Because one is the version the artist made up and the other is the one seen in the manga long after this thread was created.


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 25, 2006)

OOH My own personal historian...
Thanks Therahedwig!


----------



## SharinganByakugan (Aug 26, 2006)

oo! How do i adopt shukaku !!!???


----------



## SharinganByakugan (Aug 26, 2006)

:,,O I can't adopt SHUKAKU!!!! it says cannot find the result !! waaaaaahhh!WHY!?!?


----------



## Kouga ♥ (Aug 26, 2006)

I shall adopt Hachimata ^^

These are very adorable! Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## ♥Akako♥ (Aug 28, 2006)

I may I Adopt sanbi.Please.


----------



## ooga_booga (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll take Shukaku and Kyuubi. They are sooo awsome! I can't wait until more bijuu are reveled!


----------



## Leader G Zer0 (Aug 29, 2006)

those are nice i want 1

\


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome bro! Ill take Kyuubi No Yoko!  I love it!! Thanks bro!!


----------



## jedimaster (Aug 31, 2006)

I'll take Shukaku


----------



## Nibi Jinchiruki (Sep 3, 2006)

Great work with the bijuus! I like Gobi/Hoko!


----------



## Hells Assassin (Sep 4, 2006)

can i adopt ninbi and sanbi oh and gobi?


----------



## Aki no Yoru (Sep 4, 2006)

OOO! these are adorable! I adopt the Hoko.


----------



## Mr. King (Sep 4, 2006)

they're really kool. Tho im not gonna adopt one.


----------



## Zuuka (Sep 6, 2006)

may i adopt Neko? I can SO sneak him into my apartment


----------



## xMikax (Sep 9, 2006)

OMG!! Those are cute!! I wanna adopt Hoko!! K?


----------



## kyubisharingan (Sep 9, 2006)

I wold like to adopt


----------



## kyubisharingan (Sep 9, 2006)

But how do i put it on as my sig?


----------



## arithx (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks, I started using Nekomata


----------



## sharinganzero (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey do you mind if I use a few on my sig in an online game I play, I can still link them back here =).


----------



## Zeig (Sep 10, 2006)

> I wold like to adopt





> may i adopt Neko? I can SO sneak him into my apartment





> Hey do you mind if I use a few on my sig in an online game I play, I can still link them back here =).





> can i adopt ninbi and sanbi oh and gobi?


 Please just pm this type of thing and ask. Thank you. 


> But how do i put it on as my sig?


Check the FAQs for it, should tell you how exactly.


----------



## heyhey (Sep 10, 2006)

very nice


----------



## raining1chidori (Sep 12, 2006)

i adopt roku,and the nibii is supposed to be like a burning cat in manga.


----------



## Haku_12 (Sep 12, 2006)

kool i'll take kyubi.


----------



## Snowva (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi, 
I'm a french fan and I took some of your bijuu. Thank you so much, it's so funny.


----------



## BobtheSharingan (Sep 16, 2006)

*...*

these things are cool ill take em all lol


----------



## itashi-sama (Sep 19, 2006)

hi! i adopted shukaku!


----------



## Shiro (Sep 19, 2006)

Ill adopt the Rokubi-Raiju.


----------



## Cleyven (Sep 22, 2006)

I will take all to put in one site of naruto .
Great thought you had creating them .

Thank you


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 23, 2006)

Good job for updating update more when more of them come out!


----------



## kuchiyoseNOjutsu (Sep 26, 2006)

great art work dude, I'll adopt three of them.  Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## RasenganUltimate (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow, so creative and nice. You got skills. =) I will adopt a kyubi ;P.


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the Shichibi is called "Kaku" and looks like a badger


----------



## balmung29 (Oct 3, 2006)

Im gonna get a kyubbi


----------



## rasendori123 (Oct 3, 2006)

WOW! Thouse are awsome man! My favorites are the element k9, kyubi, and shikaku.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Oct 3, 2006)

Funny, very funny, and they all look so cute.


----------



## Dai Chou-Kage (Oct 9, 2006)

These are so cute! Could I adopt a Shukaku?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll take a Kyubi.

if my sig wasn't full.


----------



## TheStoryMaster (Oct 10, 2006)

I love the Hoko: Elemental Canine.

I wonder when it'll show up in the manga.


----------



## GoldBlaze (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll take Kyubi. He looks cool. I might take more later


----------



## sakurainlove (Oct 10, 2006)

lik ill take Hoko lik hes lik sooo cute then ill take Kyubi : Cute/Kool


----------



## Bleach (Oct 10, 2006)

Hoko the elemental dog looks the best! IMA ADOPT HIM YYAAYY!!


----------



## Miki800 (Oct 19, 2006)

very nice
just a common question

other then the 4 that were shown in the manga
the 9 the 1, the fire cat and the... sanbi-genbu you say...

just a question - do you KNOW that the rest of them look somehow LIKE what you drawn? or is it just a wild guess?

if you know then... where in the manga did you see them mention about the others and how they look? I might lost that part


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 19, 2006)

Cool!  I've always wanted my very own Kyubi!  Thanks!


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 19, 2006)

Miki800 said:


> very nice
> just a common question
> 
> other then the 4 that were shown in the manga
> ...



Wikipedia has an entry about the Bijuu legend.
Then I just let my imagination do the work.


----------



## rasengan569 (Oct 19, 2006)

i will adopt a kyuubi and the snake


----------



## ZiriO (Oct 19, 2006)

These are pretty sweet, I find them amusing. XD


----------



## rasengan naruto (Oct 20, 2006)

can i adopt a kyubi,skukaku,and a sanbi bijuu dude


----------



## Fenris al Ookami no Kiba (Oct 21, 2006)

I want some!!!


----------



## Ofeigr (Oct 21, 2006)

awwww so kawaii !!!!!  

I took the 1,3 and 7 

They are so great.


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Oct 25, 2006)

lol
this is a mad idea!!
my fav was the gobi ultra kawai!!


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 3, 2006)

Kurosaki Taichou said:


> lol
> this is a mad idea!!
> my fav was the gobi ultra kawai!!



Yeah, I'd really like to see that one in the manga.


----------



## supersayainkakashi (Nov 3, 2006)

Are these real? I have seen a few of them, the water and the 1 and 9..but about the rest...when did they appear?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 3, 2006)

ill adopt gaaras


----------



## HoNdA_25 (Nov 3, 2006)

I took 1, 4, and 10


----------



## gaara.artistiqueXx (Nov 8, 2006)

Haha X)
Interesting.. that's my subtitle. (Hoko, fivetails)


----------



## Gaara from the Desert (Nov 17, 2006)

I adopted them all, thank you very much )) You said that except 1 and 9, all the rest are immaginary... but the names are real, right?


----------



## Barinax (Nov 17, 2006)

The new Sanbi is Manga accurate, so that's it.

The names Snabi, Kyubi, etc. are real, but some of the actual names may not be (Isonade).


----------



## ~Hyuga~Dragon~ (Nov 19, 2006)

Aww they're all so cute! I really like the Gobi its so cool!


----------



## Psycho (Nov 20, 2006)

i want a 3 tails (crab) PLEASE


----------



## Gaara from the Desert (Nov 20, 2006)

I just couldn't choose each in particular, so I adopted them all... It took some modification, thought... I hope it's OK with the creator )))


P.S. If you'd like to adopt them all in the way I did it - feel free to use my link (right-click and navigate to "Image properties"...) or save it and re-download it on a server of your choice)) (the one I'm using is pretty stable, thought...)


----------



## arbyxarby (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a really noob question . How do you put these imiges into your sig -.-. Also how do you put links into your sig


----------



## SasukeKunsGirl56 (Nov 23, 2006)

hi can i adopt the kyubi?


----------



## Kyouka_Suigetsu (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow...
I'd like to adopt Kyuubi no Yoko, Hachibi no Hachimata and Sanbi no Genbuu plz!!!


----------



## meeresstern1983 (Nov 26, 2006)

I'll go for Hachimata and Kyuubi, I think. At least for now. Perhaps I adopt some others later. Hope, you don't mind.^^


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (Nov 26, 2006)

I would so get one right now but they wont fit in my sig. sorry..


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 29, 2006)

yay! ive been looking for where people get these bijuu images. thanks!!


----------



## JoeUsumaki (Nov 29, 2006)

how do you do it me confussled


----------



## gexrox (Dec 8, 2006)

oh my gosh i love them i took eight tale but you do know that it says it has ether eight tales or heads no one know i always thought it was the heads beacuse 8 tails on a snake seems werid but this looks really cool thank you for putting this on the site
really cool my pet


----------



## ShikyoxYaiba (Dec 11, 2006)

...I'm taking gobi. Mwahaha. And I guess I'll save it into my photobucket JUST IN CASE. Cresit still goes to you. ^^


----------



## Kaizuka (Dec 12, 2006)

can i adopt Kyuubi?


----------



## Kaizuka (Dec 12, 2006)

can i adopt Kyuubi?


----------



## Icf3 (Dec 15, 2006)

im taking a kyubi 
thx


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 16, 2006)

I want Kyubi, he is damn cool and he is orange


----------



## Saosin (Dec 16, 2006)

Those things are awesome.


----------



## mortalone (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm going to adopt myself a Kyuubi.^^


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Dec 17, 2006)

So cool how did you make them????


----------



## Ash (Dec 25, 2006)

I like Isonade.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 25, 2006)

i adopt all of them


----------



## naruto830 (Dec 30, 2006)

I want a kyubi


----------



## fredrancour (Jan 2, 2007)

they're all so awesome. i'm adopting gobi and rokubi for now. i'm saving the rest o/t images so their awesomeness isn't lost to me if you take them off your server. thank you.


----------



## MoonlitTiger (Jan 3, 2007)

Ima gonna adopt Nibi!!!


----------



## blood_blossom (Jan 7, 2007)

*Bijuu*

Hey can i adopt a Kyubi if u don't mind??


----------



## blood_blossom (Jan 7, 2007)

iloveramen123 said:


> *KAWAII!*
> 
> uhhhh what does kawai mean? i read it somewhere and ppl use it to describe if somethings awesome or cute and stuff sooo like wat's the exact translation?
> 
> ...



Kawaii means cute in Jap


----------



## Tenrow (Jan 9, 2007)

Uhh, not to be a spoilsport, but the hachibi is inaccurate. I always thought that the YamatanoOrochi was always veiwed as white collored


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm adopting Shukaku, Nekomata, Genbu, and Hoko


----------



## Joshua-Sensei (Jan 9, 2007)

I am adopting the Kyuubi

Thanks


----------



## yaychan (Jan 12, 2007)

how do u make spoilers?!


----------



## dsj9999 (Jan 19, 2007)

Kyuubi would be the one i want! He looks cool. Oh and the Chicken too.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 19, 2007)

I think the chicken is hilarious


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the Bijuu. They are so cuteeeeeeeeee!


----------



## ninjaman (Jan 20, 2007)

NINJAMAN! Adopted gobi sanbi the bat thing and the yoki


----------



## dsj9999 (Jan 20, 2007)

The chicken one is hilarious!


----------



## Ryuuku (Jan 27, 2007)

SANBI LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 4, 2007)

how did the old sanbi look like before he was shown in the manga?


----------



## Barinax (Feb 4, 2007)

Like this...


It's on the front page


----------



## BuddhistMonkey (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll adopt a Kyubi, and a Shukaku!


----------



## Itachi_fan_22 (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't know if anybody has pointed this out, but Kyuubi seems to have 10 tails. =3 

But otherwise they're all so adorable!!! I love them!


----------



## joshpinto (Feb 23, 2007)

kk will do pritty sik


----------



## K' (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow these are awesome! I love the Kyuubi!


----------



## Tokokage (Mar 3, 2007)

Itachi_fan_22 said:


> I don't know if anybody has pointed this out, but Kyuubi seems to have 10 tails. =3
> 
> But otherwise they're all so adorable!!! I love them!



Yeah, one of it's ears looks like a tail at first glance.


----------



## K' (Mar 3, 2007)

I want the Kyuubi.


----------



## Makai Tenshi (Mar 3, 2007)

Rofl. Thats so cool. Those all look like they were a lot of fun to make.


----------



## Cr1msonBl0od (Mar 5, 2007)

Is itachi the rokubii? xD
I wanna adopt that 2-tails cat O_O


----------



## Cr1msonBl0od (Mar 5, 2007)

woops sorry for the doublepost! O_o I thought my first comment wasn't there ^^'


----------



## Thistle (Mar 6, 2007)

I'll take a gobi, kyubi, and sanbi


----------



## YamiNoShinobi (Mar 6, 2007)

i adopt Shukaku...


----------



## Ryuu_Haruko (Mar 9, 2007)

there now i have adopted three bijuu all thanks to you DeepThought


----------



## Roxas (Mar 13, 2007)

can i have Kyubi? and you should make that giant bird that the guy with the mouth on his hand created, and a gammabunta one ^_^


----------



## Hentai (Mar 14, 2007)

I'd like Kyuubi.
These Bijuu Pics are very cool. WELL DONE!!


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 15, 2007)

I adopted a Shukaku


----------



## VoodooNinja (Mar 17, 2007)

I adopt a SHUKAKU yay!


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2007)

pretty cute =)


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2007)

i adoped all of them lol


----------



## Travis (Mar 20, 2007)

WHAT ONE TO CHOOOOOOOOSE!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Travis (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmmm..... I what the Racoon demon but i also like the Fox!!!! and i dont want to adopt 2! i want just 1 1 1 1 1 1 only 1!


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 20, 2007)

I adopted a Shukaku ^^


----------



## Raiju (Mar 20, 2007)

They're sooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(post 300)


----------



## ~Uzumaki Naruto~ (Mar 21, 2007)

Thats just weird...


----------



## Shinobikitty (Mar 21, 2007)

I would love to put one of these Bijuus on my sig :0)

Thanks for making them!


----------



## yachiru_fan (Mar 23, 2007)

omg ninbi is so cute *steal*


----------



## MoynihanTJ (Apr 6, 2007)

i want a biigi


----------



## Razberry-Flavored (Apr 9, 2007)

They're all adorable, good job XD!


----------



## johnnyjohn911 (Apr 11, 2007)

i gotz kyubi!


----------



## Cloud (Apr 11, 2007)

johnnyjohn911 said:


> i gotz kyubi!



no b/c u spelt it wrong so technically i have kyuubi.


----------



## Lipid Sama (Apr 11, 2007)

I will take the rooster biiju because no one has shown it any love


----------



## Ember (Apr 11, 2007)

I will adopt a kyuubi and a shukaku please.


----------



## BlacK L0tuZ (Apr 11, 2007)

_I want Kyubi: Lord of Biiju ^__^plz and thank you

~*black lotus*_


----------



## kyuubi_kid (Apr 12, 2007)

i love them they are as cool as the sun (wait that makes no sense!)

can i put them on my sig on other websites pleases(puppy dog eyes


----------



## Kazekaga-Sama (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah i gotta take me a shukaku. thanks.


----------



## Bo shuriken (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll be adopting shukaku.


----------



## Ember* (Apr 18, 2007)

lol, great, I'll buy one, no wait two, nono three, i'll take the whole lot


----------



## Haku (Apr 18, 2007)

i think u should make a shark one


----------



## Johnokage (Apr 18, 2007)

These are cool, I'll take a Shikaku


----------



## Octo-pie (Apr 19, 2007)

hmmm... id like to adopt this lil guy


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Apr 24, 2007)

I will be adopting these:


----------



## xAkatsuki_Himex (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll be adopting nekomata ^^ Thanks btw awesome Bijuu o.o


----------



## Taizku (Apr 24, 2007)

This is a cool idea! I will redefined adopt a Shukaku, Hoko, and a Kyubi No Yoko!


----------



## ramen_hokage999 (May 1, 2007)

ill adopt kyuubi tysm.


----------



## PlayStation (May 5, 2007)

can i adopt the kyuubi??
really cute...kawaii:3


----------



## hanshi (May 5, 2007)

So there are... two Sanbi? Interesting... 8D I really like them all, especially the chicken one. S/He's too hardcore!


----------



## aderyn_brea (May 5, 2007)

I love the Gobi, he's so cute!


----------



## Kdol (May 6, 2007)

nice work there....=)


----------



## Zenzou (May 7, 2007)

This is awesome. I'm definantly stealing one or more of these.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (May 8, 2007)

Awesome, I will adopt a kyuubi ^^


----------



## milkshakes (May 16, 2007)

ima adopt the yonbi


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 17, 2007)

they are realy cool i want to adopt all of them


----------



## DeLarge (May 18, 2007)

wow these are all really cute but i think i'l take a genbu


----------



## Soul Ragnarok (May 19, 2007)

I want this one please.


----------



## Chieko of Waterfall (May 20, 2007)

I'd like the weseal one, Rokubi-Raiju, please.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 22, 2007)

lol at the fourth bijuu


----------



## kidkakashi (May 24, 2007)

*Gobi-Hoko I choose you*

As soon as I heard about the Gobi-Hoko I wanted to see what it looked like and what abilities it had and even before any of that I fell in love with it.  I would really love to adopt Gobi-Hoko


----------



## DeepThought (May 24, 2007)

Go for it, just copy the image address and use it how you want.


----------



## Dark Dragoness (May 25, 2007)

Very good  I'll adopt Gobi thanks!


----------



## KakashiMoonlight (May 28, 2007)

*Adoption*

Can I adopt Shukaku, Hoko and Kyuubi? Please


----------



## KakashiMoonlight (May 28, 2007)

*Adoption*

Can I adopt Shukaku, Hoko and Kyuubi? Please


----------



## Zetutsu (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice Bijuus, can I adopt em all? not to be negative, but i think you made an extra bijuu.


----------



## fang419 (Jun 7, 2007)

must...resist adopteing....too....many


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (Jun 25, 2007)

Can i adopt a Shakaku and A Kyubbi Pleease.. I promise to love them .. and treat them like an jir--- big word should


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Jun 27, 2007)

These are so cute. They are so epic~♥


----------



## DarkDemonNinja (Jul 13, 2007)

Awww! All of them are so cute!
But I'll adopt Gobi-Hoko.


----------



## lollipop (Jul 13, 2007)

Their so kawaii!


----------



## Dormin (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm gonna adopt them all.


----------



## TheOneWhoReallySees (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm gonna adopt one...


----------



## Enzo (Jul 23, 2007)

I want Gobi no Hoko, Rukobi no Raiju and Kyuubi no Youko


----------



## ShadowAkatsuki (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow. You really did a great job with these. I just had to take a few. But please, please, please, please, please update the nibi. That was one of the most interesting character designs Kishimoto has done so far. I would love to have an adopted version that looks like the one in the manga.

Once again, these biijus are *awesome*!


----------



## ~Saruwatari~ (Aug 11, 2007)

aaw they are so kawaii >w< i'm gonna adopt 3 of them >w<


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2007)

I love them! They are all like little plushie dolls!


----------



## Enzo (Aug 12, 2007)

I really like these bijuu pics!


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Aug 20, 2007)

you dont mind if i take the sanbi? it looks awsome


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Inarigo (Aug 20, 2007)

i'll help you bump it?


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks they all look cool


----------



## Inarigo (Aug 20, 2007)

yeah........


----------



## Veriantor (Aug 21, 2007)

They look so cute. I think I will take a Shukaku a Isonade and a Hoko.


----------



## Goose24 (Aug 25, 2007)

nice idea with the bijuu's


----------



## Inarigo (Aug 25, 2007)

yeah so cool


----------



## cloystreng (Aug 26, 2007)

I love the kyuubi and the hachibi


----------



## Enzo (Aug 26, 2007)

It was a really great idea to make these pics!


----------



## Miss.GooDie.HiNa (Aug 30, 2007)

can I take the raiju and the Isonade ??


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 30, 2007)

OMG those are adorable <3


----------



## Gaara?f?and (Sep 5, 2007)

sweet lol i want Shukaku   thx


----------



## Sagge_AM (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice, lol il take the Hoko, Shukaku and kyubi


----------



## Yellow (Sep 8, 2007)

Sanbi-Isonade, Rokubi-Raiju and Kyuubi is mah favorite. They all look so cute though.:3


----------



## lost1nplace (Sep 9, 2007)

i totally want a shukaku.


----------



## Ino♥ (Sep 11, 2007)

so cute ^^

i wouldnt mind adopting one, its really good


----------



## inaru (Sep 25, 2007)

i adopted shukaku


----------



## Pein's Body n?2 (Sep 26, 2007)

I idopted Shukaku and Gobi. 
So cute :3


----------



## Sasori-puppet#10 (Sep 30, 2007)

i adopted ichibi and kyuubi ^.^ thanks a bundle


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 30, 2007)

I love them all!!!


----------



## HappyCat (Oct 4, 2007)

I really want to adopt Gobi-Hoko!!!


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 5, 2007)

the sanbi is the best one imo.. i wanna adopt it!


----------



## what a drag (Oct 13, 2007)

IM adopting 4 is that okay?




The Shukaku, snake, Kyuubi, and weasal!


----------



## Enzo (Oct 13, 2007)

This thread is full of win!


----------



## Brigade (Oct 13, 2007)

i would adopt one but my sig is gonna be full


----------



## animesuperfreak (Oct 19, 2007)

i want shukaku, kyuubi please!<pm me on how to get it on my sig>


----------



## fraj (Oct 19, 2007)

I dont fee like adopting a bijuu sorry 
I would if I had a crap signature but my signature is too awesome


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 19, 2007)

... if you say so.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2007)

adopting kyuubi and makuromi

how do you edit the link to say adopt a biiju instead of the link address?


----------



## Shukaku_Youkai (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey there!
Wow,Bijuu's sure are impressive ^_^
Can I adopt the One-tails please?
And Kyuubi isnt the lord of bijuu,cuz I read it somewhere but they said its not true^_^


----------



## Shukaku_Youkai (Nov 10, 2007)

Wohooooo!
I adopted the One-tails!!!!!! 
Shukaku,youre MINE!ALL MINE!!!!


----------



## Shukaku_Youkai (Nov 10, 2007)

yaaaaaay!!!
Heres Shukaku!
I got him!I finally got the One tailed drunk!


----------



## Pentavus (Nov 14, 2007)

Cool can I adopt Kyuubi? That would be so awsome thanks.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL. I _love_ it.


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Nov 15, 2007)

wow really nice


----------



## Lord orochimaru100 (Nov 21, 2007)

im getting mesa a snake-thing


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 22, 2007)

ha ha ha ha ha good job can i get the shikaku


----------



## Akira-san (Nov 24, 2007)

Can i adopt the four-tailed chicken thing? It's just so darn cute!


----------



## juststoppingby (Nov 29, 2007)

First post!

Adopting Soko (yonbi), Raijuu and Kyubi!

These guys are awesome, by the way.


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 1, 2007)

_yo i'm taking 8 and six tails ... that cool .... _


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Dec 6, 2007)

i would like the canine please


----------



## narutodestructo (Dec 8, 2007)

Im adopting 5 tails , 8 tails and 9 tails. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rapidfire1012 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Awww...*

Dude, aw, the dog, is cute, can i adopt him? Did you make these yourself? :-D


----------



## Ryuk (Dec 10, 2007)

i want kyubbi thanx


----------



## Athyestean (Dec 12, 2007)

Adopted three of the nine. Cuteness to the ninth degree.


----------



## Magnaz (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm very new how do you adopt?


----------



## Cursasuke (Dec 26, 2007)

All I want Is The SHukaku and the kyubi dey are so G its lik not even funny


----------



## Hachimata (Dec 31, 2007)

I would like 8 tails. -darktailednaru


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Jan 4, 2008)

8tails for me ^_^


----------



## freaklovesgaara (Jan 5, 2008)

i am soooo takeing shichibi


----------



## freaklovesgaara (Jan 5, 2008)

takeing shichibi, thanks


----------



## Hyuga Sakashi (Jan 5, 2008)

OOH!Can I have The Shukaku,Kyubi and Hoko???


----------



## Tefax (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm taking Hoko, Kyuubi and Ichibi  thanks


----------



## natwel (Jan 6, 2008)

how did you find out what animals ALL the bjuus were


----------



## AKATSUKI MAN (Jan 9, 2008)

can i have a sanbi


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 9, 2008)

really cool i want to get one when i have room


----------



## hyugagenius256 (Jan 11, 2008)

im adopting hoko. thnx


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2008)

now i understand! itachi's bijuu is this one :X!


----------



## GAARA_15 (Jan 11, 2008)

i want 2 adopt da 3tailed biju dat looks like a turtel


----------



## XxGaaraLuverxX (Jan 18, 2008)

Aww!
They're soo cute!

I like the shukaku the best!


----------



## Hadouken the Man Slayer (Jan 20, 2008)

thesae are really cool i got some of them on my myspace profile


----------



## Uchiha:Itachi (Jan 20, 2008)

Those are cool


----------



## kman4007 (Jan 25, 2008)

ooo I want a bijuu


----------



## kman4007 (Jan 25, 2008)

they look cool to have.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2008)

*grabs*


----------



## Hyuzumaki-Girl (Jan 25, 2008)

I want a Ninbi, a hachimata and a kyubi! LoL


----------



## BlueJay (Jan 25, 2008)

I wants one


----------



## xeldos (Feb 1, 2008)

Can i adopt Isonade and Hachimata?


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 1, 2008)

hahaha i like the 3 tailed


----------



## tulongdao (Feb 8, 2008)

DeepThought said:


> What approval? go for it!  just copy the shortcut from under each pic and post it in the IMG code.  please, just link it back here!


can i adopt all of them 
you know what 
i think i will
thx they are so awesome and cute


----------



## Die Heinii (Feb 8, 2008)

*-* cute !
I wanna adopt Rokubi-Raiju please x3
It reminds me of Itachi <3


----------



## Stimp-chan (Feb 9, 2008)

ouu sweet, they look awesome, this is the first thread i found and first post! i would like Yonbi, Rokubi and Kyuubi please ^^


----------



## Siren (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome! I can just choose one and whisk it off to my reservoir of huggles?  Awesome!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2008)

i wana adopt the cute kitty


----------



## SamiWiecieKto (Feb 9, 2008)

Rotfl Yonbi-soko seems appealing to me... xD More seriously: I was always wondering who made those lovely drawings - now I know  x 30^10000!!


----------



## molkame (Feb 23, 2008)

hey im taking hachimata kyubi and sanbi thank you for puting them up


----------



## Vangelis (Feb 23, 2008)

Kyuubi.....


----------



## fr3dle (Mar 5, 2008)

i hope you dont ming if i adopt Hoko: Elemental Canine....hes cool


----------



## Ico (Mar 10, 2008)

Im gonna adopt the Kyuubi


----------



## Yamata no Orochi (Mar 11, 2008)

Adopting Hachimata. X3


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Is it ok if I adopt all 9?


----------



## Chipmonk328 (Apr 4, 2008)

I just might adopt all except for the shark...


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 4, 2008)

Can't believe I never saw this before, epic win!


----------



## kami_amaterasu (Apr 4, 2008)

eeeeeeeeek! i wants foxypoo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -18 (Apr 4, 2008)

they're all cute


----------



## Sasuke_sexy_no_jutsu (Apr 5, 2008)

I never seen half of them...I learned something today XD Thanx


----------



## atsuki (Apr 25, 2008)

lawl they are soo cute.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Apr 25, 2008)

they all look amazing!!


----------



## Obito (May 5, 2008)

I adopted a nice little fox, a bat, and a snake!


----------



## Gama51 (May 7, 2008)

I am gonna go ahed and adopt all 9 xD


----------



## nightmarefox (May 23, 2008)

awesooooome!!
I'm gonna take Nekomata, although they're all cute.


----------



## bug_ninja (May 23, 2008)

Ichibi and Kyuubi look adorable.


----------



## Wonderful Child (Jun 15, 2008)

*IMA SQEEZE THE KYUUBI TILL HIS JUICES FALL OUT THEN IMA GUNNA EAT HIM!!! :3 I do love da Kyuubi :3*


----------



## S0ulz (Jun 19, 2008)

I like the gobi, hachimata and the kyubi! I will take them if you don't mind^^


----------



## Soldier (Jun 21, 2008)

Hoko is so cute!  I want it


----------



## Chillax (Jun 21, 2008)

Raiju reminds me of itachi. 
..must..catch... itachi weasel ...!


----------



## Diedara666 (Jun 24, 2008)

can i adopt amaratsu p.s is it okay if i link my fc to here becouse it is perfect for what we are doing


----------



## peachandbetty (Jun 24, 2008)

lols! i want soko!


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jun 29, 2008)

i would like to adopt nekomata please! X3


----------



## Kuro (Jun 29, 2008)

They are all cute


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jul 4, 2008)

can i have a kyubi, shukaku and the chicken with 4 tails?


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 4, 2008)

The chicken is forged out of fires made of pure win .


----------



## kyubineel13 (Jul 4, 2008)

awsome bijju i adopted kyubi and the first one


----------



## ryioa Nara (Aug 23, 2008)

i adopting  kyubi, shukaku Gobi


----------



## ryioa Nara (Aug 23, 2008)

cool here mine


----------



## Rinme (Sep 1, 2008)

I adopt ninbi and that chiken.


----------



## L Lawliet (Sep 1, 2008)

Omg lol. Gobi looks so confused. But they're all so cute.  I want Yonbi!


----------



## ZackFaire (Sep 2, 2008)

the bijuus are great


----------



## bug_ninja (Sep 8, 2008)

You should update the Bijuu here.


----------



## Euraj (Sep 8, 2008)

I never did see this. The bird is hilarious.


----------



## chickmashine (Sep 13, 2008)

first off: Awesome thread, awesome idea, loveable bijuu !!! +rep and 5 stars!!!

I'll be adopting shukaku and the threetails. Shukaku is really cute in this sitting position and the three tails... I don't know but I like him xD


----------



## Uchiha Hikaku (Sep 13, 2008)

These are great, I'm adopting the Sanbi!!


----------



## PL0X (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm taking the chicken, is that alright?


----------



## SunnyxShine (Sep 13, 2008)

lol so cute ;D


----------



## defaultisset (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, I'd be scared more of the chicken than the dog.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Sep 14, 2008)

They look really nice. good work


----------



## Team7rox18 (Sep 14, 2008)

aaaw! I'm so adopting one!<3


----------



## Peaches (Sep 14, 2008)

O those are so cute!! I don't know which one I want!


----------



## hikariheir (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll be taking the three in the spoiler tag with me. Very nice by the way.


----------



## Bishonen Shukaku (Sep 21, 2008)

i would only adopt kyuubi and shukaku


----------



## Bishonen Shukaku (Sep 21, 2008)

well for the yoai purposes if  they don't go straight to killing each other then fine


----------



## Kiyiya (Sep 22, 2008)

I wanna adopt one but how do you make it so instead of the actual link it shows what you wanna type

(ex. Adopt A Bijuu but to your thread?)


----------



## lrigasiukah (Oct 27, 2008)

I would like the electric mongoose/otter thing sealed in my signature, please.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 27, 2008)

lol these are awesome.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the kyuubi is already my pet 





XD


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 27, 2008)

^  

The chicken made me lol.


----------



## Espada_Uno (Oct 28, 2008)

cool lil' bijuus


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2008)

Shukaku is mine.


----------



## BabyxUzumaki (Nov 1, 2008)

I am seriously adopting one!


----------



## tdsuchiha (Nov 1, 2008)

It'll be kyubi and shukkaku..


----------



## smartninja (Nov 2, 2008)

i like shkaku and the fox one


----------



## smartninja (Nov 2, 2008)

PharaohAnubis said:


> Shukaku is mine.


 whos the akatsuki with the plant stuck on his head


----------



## Kanali (Nov 2, 2008)

They should remodel Hachibi


----------



## thebigfanofnaruto (Nov 2, 2008)

NICE!!! I wanna get the Kyubi No Yoko!


----------



## Gongasgreen (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG...can i adopt one Ichibi Shukaku?
they're great


----------



## The Whitefang Kakashi (Nov 19, 2008)

i adopted a one-tail and a nine-tail


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 19, 2008)

Thread still going strong?


----------



## The Whitefang Kakashi (Nov 19, 2008)

seems like it ^^


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 19, 2008)

This thread and FWA is how I found this forum.


----------



## The Great Pain (Nov 29, 2008)

Can I adopt a 9-tail. your biiju's are mad cool!!!!!!


----------



## GreenBaboon (Dec 13, 2008)

Sanbi (Isonade) and Gobi have found a new master


----------



## Vicious Delicious (Jan 8, 2009)

ooooh! i'll DEFINETLY adopt that chicken snake thing dude and tell everyone I caught it myself! ^^ hope you dont mind about the author rights and all... *blushes*


----------



## Gotas (Jan 17, 2009)

I think shukaku is the best, you could make the 8-tails look like the real one.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 1, 2009)

May i adopt Kyuubi please? I like anything red.


----------



## Raijuu (Apr 19, 2009)

i 'll take Raijuu and Kyubi


----------



## Nuvola (Jun 3, 2009)

Cool! i'm gonna take Gobi, i luv dogs or wolves


----------



## xenvive (Jul 7, 2009)

hey ppl i have seen the real demons they ere revealed !  XD


----------



## James Bond (Aug 6, 2009)

Ahahahahaha


----------



## ChompRock (Aug 7, 2009)

These things are the _best_!  I'll take a Sanbi, please.

...It would make my _life_ if you could do this with the canon Bijuu too.


----------



## mangachick1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Can i adopt Gobi?!!!


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 14, 2009)

i adopt meh self the kyuubi and the gobi


----------



## Nikorayu (Sep 28, 2009)

I want to adopt Shichibi and Kyubi No Yoko. How i get the pics with the link, and the text under the pic??


----------



## xXSkykoizXx (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome i think its really kool that u made this. an I adopt the Kyubi No Yoko PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Lapidouce (Oct 18, 2009)

They are just so fun. I loved the yonbi, I laughted soooo much.


----------



## the hokage of lol (Jan 1, 2011)

can I adopt hmm... gobi-hoko  please?

:33


----------



## the hokage of lol (Jan 2, 2011)

can i just adopt one?
like now
please?
pretty please?
fine!
i'll just adopt one... now!


----------



## the hokage of lol (Jan 2, 2011)

oh shakaku to!
becuse his jijuriki looks like a racoon


----------



## Kage (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL. i remembering seeing these when i first joined. 

nostalgic


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't believe im still here.


----------



## 8Trigrams64Palms (Jan 31, 2011)

i wantz a kitteh!


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 31, 2011)

They're very cute!


----------



## andrew01px2017 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey how do I set the biju in


----------



## andrew01px2017 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dude how du I put the biju in my signiture


----------



## Meow (Feb 3, 2011)

Cute. I won't be adopting one, but still...


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know why I never commented on this. Very good job.


----------

